# The new MINI 5 door.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

•Second body variant of the new third generation MINI; consistent expansion of the model program with the addition of the MINI 5 door creates new opportunities for the brand's signature driving fun; first time the British premium brand is represented with a 5 door model in the small car segment.

•Wheelbase expanded by 72 millimetres (to 2,567 millimetres) over the new MINI; creates space for three seats in the rear, with 72 millimetres more foot space and legroom, 15 millimetres more headroom and 61 millimetres more interior width at elbow height; luggage compartment space boosted to 278 litres, 67 litres more than in the 3 door model; excellent figures for the small car premium segment; rear backrest with 60:40 split; optional storage package including luggage compartment floor which can be locked into place at varying points.

•New MINI 5 door demonstrates superior driving fun, efficiency, ride comfort, safety and connectivity; new generation of engines; model-specific suspension settings; premium features including innovative driver assistance systems; latest MINI Connected services.

•At 3,982 millimetres (MINI Cooper S 5 door and MINI Cooper SD 5 door are 4 005 millimetres), overall length extended by 161 millimetres compared with new MINI; equal vehicle width of 1,727 millimetres, height increased by 11 millimetres to 1,425 millimetres; characteristic brand styling with design features such as hexagonal radiator grille, headlamps and rear lights with wide chrome surround, side turn indicator element and black body bordering from the new MINI; additional exterior paint finishes: roof and exterior mirror caps in contrasting colour on request.

•Market launch of the new MINI 5 door with four model variants (combined fuel consumption: 5.9 - 3.6 l/100 km, combined CO2 emissions: 136 - 95 g/km); two petrol and two diesel engines of the new generation available with MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology; MINI Cooper 5 door with 100 kW/136 hp 3-cylinder petrol engine, MINI Cooper S 5 door with 141 kW/192 hp 4-cylinder petrol engine, MINI Cooper D 5 door with 3-cylinder diesel engine (85 kW/116 hp) and MINI Cooper SD 5 door featuring new 4-cylinder diesel engine presented for the first time with an output of 125 kW/170 hp; 6-speed manual transmission as standard, 6-speed Steptronic transmission or Steptronic sports transmission as an optional extra; extensive MINIMALISM technology including auto start/stop function and optional GREEN mode.



•Typical MINI go-kart feeling thanks to model-specific set-up of suspension technology, with single-joint spring strut front axle and multilink rear axle; maximum agility due to weight-optimised construction with a high degree of stiffness; electromechanical power steering with Servotronic function as standard; Dynamic Stability Control (DSC) as standard including Dynamic Traction Control (DTC) and Electronic Differential Lock Control (EDLC) in the MINI Cooper S 5 door and MINI Cooper SD 5 door also with Performance Control; model-specific spring and damper set-up; Dynamic Damper Control optionally available; standard trim includes light alloy wheels in 15-inch format (MINI Cooper 5 door, MINI Cooper D 5 door) or 16-inch format (MINI Cooper S 5 door, MINI Cooper SD 5 door); light alloy wheels optionally available up to 18 inches.

•Variable car set-up using optional MINI Driving Modes with rotary switch at the base of the gear or selector lever; standard setting MID mode, then SPORT and GREEN modes; GREEN mode in conjunction with Steptronic transmission includes coasting with decoupled drivetrain.

•Weight-optimised and crash-optimised body structure; standard safety fittings include front and side airbags, side curtain airbags, 3-point automatic belts on all seats, at front with belt tensioners and belt force limiters, twin ISOFIX children's seat attachments at rear and optionally also on the front passenger seat, tyre pressure control and partially active engine compartment lid for optimised pedestrian protection; optimised vehicle weight; excellent acoustic and vibrational comfort; favourable aerodynamic properties.

•New display and operating concept: instrument cluster on the steering column showing road speed and engine speed, colour display for vehicle status details and fuel level; central instrument with new display elements and coloured lighting configuration including LED ring for visual feedback in response to numerous functions, 4-line TFT display as standard or optional colour display up to 8.8 inches in size; operation of navigation, entertainment, telephone and vehicle functions using MINI Controller in centre console with the relevant feedback provided on the on-board computer; start/stop button at the centre of the toggle switch bar on the centre console can be activated without key insertion; power window lifts in the door trim panels; operating panel for lights in the dashboard.



•Wide range of innovative driver assistance systems: MINI Head-Up-Display, Parking Assistant, rear view camera and Driving Assistant including camera-based active cruise control, collision and pedestrian warning with initial brake function, high beam assistant and road sign detection.

•Unique MINI Connected in-car infotainment program; Emergency Call and MINI Teleservices available for use with permanently installed SIM card; wide range of functions and the opportunity for ongoing expansion due to apps that allow integration in the car via smartphone; exclusive MINI functions such as Mission Control, Dynamic Music, Driving Excitement and MINIMALISM Analyser; MINI Connected XL Journey Mate with Real Time Traffic Information; online connection also allows the use of social networks such as Facebook, Twitter, foursquare and Glympse, the reception of RSS news feeds and entertainment features such as AUPEO!, Stitcher, Deezer, Audible, Napster/Rhapsody and TuneIn.

•Extensive range of standard features and high-end options to enhance comfort, safety, premium characteristics and individual style such as LED headlamps including LED daytime driving light and LED rear lights, adaptive light distribution and LED turning light, LED fog lamp, lighting package with LED interior and orange-coloured ambient lighting, rain sensor with automatic driving light control, heatable windscreen, Park Distance Control, Comfort Access, electrically operated glass roof, roof rails, electrically heated and folding exterior mirrors, automatic anti-dazzle interior and exterior mirrors, heated seats, 2-zone automatic air conditioning; broad selection of roof and exterior mirror decorative styles, bonnet stripes, seat upholstery types and Colour Lines as well as MINI Yours offers; MINI navigations system, Professional navigation system, MINI Radio Visual Boost, Harman/Kardon hi-fi speaker system, DAB tuner, DVD changer.



•Engine variants:

*MINI Cooper S 5 door:* 4-cylinder petrol engine with MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology (turbo charging, direct injection, fully variable valve control, variable camshaft control), 
capacity: 1,998 cc, output: 141 kW/192 hp at 4,700 - 6,000 rpm, max. torque: 280 Nm at 1,250 - 4,750 rpm (300 Nm with overboost), acceleration (0-100 km/h): 6.9 seconds (automatic: 6.8 seconds), top speed: 232 km/h (230 km/h), average fuel consumption*: 5.9 - 6.0 litres (5.4 - 5.5 litres)/100 kilometres, 
CO2 emissions*: 136 - 139 g/km (125 - 128 g/km), exhaust emission standard: EU6.

*MINI Cooper 5 door:* 3-cylinder petrol engine with MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology (turbo charging, direct injection, fully variable valve control, variable camshaft control), 
capacity: 1,499 cc, output: 100 kW/136 hp at 4,500 - 6,000 rpm, 
max. torque: 220 Nm at 1,250 - 4,000 rpm (230 Nm with overboost), acceleration (0-100 km/h): 8.2 seconds (automatic: 8.1 seconds), top speed: 207 km/h (207 km/h), average fuel consumption*: 4.7 - 4.8 litres (4.8 - 4.9 litres)/100 kilometres, 
CO2 emissions*: 109 - 111 g/km (111 - 114 g/km), exhaust emission standard: EU6.

*MINI Cooper SD 5 door:* 4-cylinder diesel engine with MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology (turbocharger with variable turbine geometry, common rail direct injection), capacity: 1,995 cc, 
output: 125 kW/170 hp at 4,000 rpm, max. torque: 360 Nm at 1,500 - 2,750 rpm, acceleration (0-100 km/h): 7.4 seconds (automatic: 7.3 seconds), top speed: 225 km/h (223 km/h), 
average fuel consumption*: 4.1 - 4.3 litres (4.1 - 4.2 litres)/100 kilometres, CO2 emissions*: 109 - 112 g/km (107 - 109 g/km), exhaust emission standard: EU6.

*MINI Cooper D 5 door:* 3-cylinder diesel engine with MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology (turbocharger with variable turbine geometry, common rail direct injection), capacity: 1,496 cc, 
output: 85 kW/116 hp at 4,000 rpm, max. torque: 270 Nm at 1,750 rpm, acceleration (0-100 km/h): 9.4 seconds (automatic: 9.5 seconds), top speed: 203 km/h (202 km/h), average fuel consumption*: 3.6 - 3.7 litres (3.8 - 3.9 litres)/100 kilometres, 
CO2 emissions*: 95 - 97 g/km (99 - 102 g/km), exhaust emission standard: EU6.

* Fuel consumption depends on the selected tyre format.

•Exterior dimensions:

Length: 3 982 millimetres (MINI Cooper S 5 door, MINI Cooper SD 5 door: 4 005 millimetres)
Width: 1 727 millimetres
Height: 1 425 millimetres)
Wheelbase: 2 567 millimetres


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Not certain if this car is a big monster or a lengthened version of the MINI Cooper. The 3 series GT is a monster compared to the regular 3 series. I don't want a big and tall car, just a 5 door. The 4 series 4 door may be the answer.


----------

